

Ask HN: AWS vs. self-hosted for collection of small apps - productionQA

Hi All,<p>Curious about your thoughts on paying the $10-15&#x2F;month for a small AWS instance (t1, t2) vs. a self-hosted server.<p>I have a small collection of apps I run, maybe 3 right now, that need to be available to the outside world, but that do not (and probably won&#x27;t) see much traffic ever. The apps revolve around a small amount of users intentionally. The apps themselves are small, but a couple do require a database.<p>Should I just throw these on a machine, open a port, and self-host them, or should I grab a small EC2 instance and pay the small monthly fee?<p>Any benefits or cons to doing either?
======
josekpaul
It sounds like you already have the infrastructure, and your requirements for
scalability/uptime/etc. are not very high. In this case I would just go with
the self-hosted solution.

